# Greet from the Netherlands...



## Passer (Oct 10, 2008)

_*Hi all,
Im from the Netherlands and i collect wartime photo albums of the german forces.
I have a few albums of pilots and in my search for more info i found this site.
Looks to me their are much experts here so i joined this forum.*_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Passer. One of your countryman, Marcel, will be
along shortly to welcome you. I see you are from the Rotterdam area.
Nice city, was there in the 1960's. Stay away from the Herbertstrass !!!

Charles


----------



## seesul (Oct 10, 2008)

Wecome and enjoy the forum Passer!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2008)

G'day Passer, welcome to the Forum mate!


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 10, 2008)

This forum is excellent and yes they are experts. I thought I knew a little bit about warbirds till I came to this site and now I realise that I know absolutely nothing haha.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome Passer.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome Passer! Marcel is spreading the word around!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2008)

hello mate from england


----------



## Marcel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hoi Passer, welkom vanuit Dordrecht. Veel plezier hier en ik hoop dat je de info vind die je zoekt.


----------



## v2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome! Tons of experts on here! ....and me, too.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice to read you here.Welcome mate.


----------

